# Anyone Keep Harlequin Rasboras with a Betta?



## Bine (Jul 12, 2015)

When we had a 10 gallon beta tank, we kept two bamboo shrimp with one beta. It worked out well.


----------



## johnpfaff (Oct 18, 2013)

80 gallon high tech here. Harley's, tetras and a bunch of female bettas with long fins. All is good.


----------



## HDBenson (Jan 26, 2015)

Long time - no see, John! OP, here is my 28g bowfront with harlies and Bettas. No aggression from either parties towards each other or, other tankmates:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=815201


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

Me!

I just recently introduced my male betta into my 29g community low tech. It has harlequins, a dwarf gourami, ottos, and corys.

The betta has shown absolutely no aggression towards anything which could be attributed towards personality. In reality though he has no chance of catching the rasboras - they are much too fast.

The dwarf gourami likes to give him hell though but there are plenty of plants where they can each have their own space.


----------



## Betta132 (Nov 29, 2012)

Harlequins are pretty good betta tankmates. Occasionally a betta will chase after them upon first introduction, but they're too fast, a long-finned betta has no hope of catching one.


----------



## koiboi (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm not sure there is a better fish out there. I have kept a school of 15 or so for years in my 46 bowfront. Beautiful, hardy, great fish.


----------



## Italionstallion888 (Jun 29, 2013)

are they generally fin nippers? That's my biggest concern.


----------



## RWaters (Nov 12, 2003)

I've never known harlequins to be fin nippers.


----------

